
Facebook and Twitter 'harm young people's mental health' - type0
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/may/19/popular-social-media-sites-harm-young-peoples-mental-health
======
merricksb
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14400354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14400354)

